# Antidepressants



## Ashley-Kate (Jul 6, 2005)

hello, 
 I was recently informed on antidepressants and was also about 2 years ago when i was hospitalised for attempted suiside and depresion and was just wondering if there is anybody that can tell me if they are taking it if it is working if it is worth it to try or if I am better ti stick with my therapie and the depression will just go away with time??? I am confused and wish to have some insight and information from people that are using any antidepressants before I consider it 
thanks ashley


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jul 6, 2005)

*antidepressants*

hello, 
 I was recently informed on antidepressants and was also about 2 years ago when i was hospitalised for attempted suiside and depresion and was just wondering if there is anybody that can tell me if they are taking it if it is working if it is worth it to try or if I am better ti stick with my therapie and the depression will just go away with time??? I am confused and wish to have some insight and information from people that are using any antidepressants before I consider it 
thanks ashley


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 6, 2005)

*antidepressants*

Ashley:

You have described struggles with depression, self-injury, and an eating disorder. While medication is not the whole answer for any of those, the SSRI medications (serotonin boosters) are helpful in treating all three problems. Given that you have all three problems, I would strongly suggest you discuss this with your doctor(s).


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 6, 2005)

*antidepressants*

Ashley:

You have described struggles with depression, self-injury, and an eating disorder. While medication is not the whole answer for any of those, the SSRI medications (serotonin boosters) are helpful in treating all three problems. Given that you have all three problems, I would strongly suggest you discuss this with your doctor(s).


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jul 6, 2005)

*yup*

hello and thank you david as I suspected you were going to reply on this post and that is what I will do i have sent a message to myt shrink and doctor on the matter and await there response thank you 
ashley


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jul 6, 2005)

*yup*

hello and thank you david as I suspected you were going to reply on this post and that is what I will do i have sent a message to myt shrink and doctor on the matter and await there response thank you 
ashley


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

*Anti Depressants*

hii 
i know of a few medicines which may soothe you 

Candidate, Crave-Rx Drops, MindSoothe, Triple Complex Nerve Tonic


They are all good. I have used Mindsoothe and it is quite good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

*Anti Depressants*

hii 
i know of a few medicines which may soothe you 

Candidate, Crave-Rx Drops, MindSoothe, Triple Complex Nerve Tonic


They are all good. I have used Mindsoothe and it is quite good.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 9, 2005)

*antidepressants*

St. John's Wort has some potentially serious side effects and interacts with a number of other medications, including things as common as birth control pills.

In my opinion, no one should be taking herbal remedies of any kind without first consulting with their doctors about potential side effects, medical status complications, and other drugs the individual may already be taking.

I would be particularly worried about the use of these herbal remedies in someone who has a serious eating disorder, since in all likelihood that person's metabolites and neurochemistry are probably already seriously imbalanced.

*"Natural" or "Herbal" does NOT necessarily mean safe!*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 9, 2005)

*antidepressants*

St. John's Wort has some potentially serious side effects and interacts with a number of other medications, including things as common as birth control pills.

In my opinion, no one should be taking herbal remedies of any kind without first consulting with their doctors about potential side effects, medical status complications, and other drugs the individual may already be taking.

I would be particularly worried about the use of these herbal remedies in someone who has a serious eating disorder, since in all likelihood that person's metabolites and neurochemistry are probably already seriously imbalanced.

*"Natural" or "Herbal" does NOT necessarily mean safe!*


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jul 9, 2005)

*parents*

hello , 
i was wondering if i eventually took a antidepressant are my parents obligated to know that i am ?? cause my mom does  not want me on them and my father doesn't really care but if he found out it would be like i am the ediot that has to take med scause i am mentaly ill you see he doesn't believe in mental illness so i would like to take some to help me out but without my parents knowing is that possible i am 17
ashley


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jul 9, 2005)

*parents*

hello , 
i was wondering if i eventually took a antidepressant are my parents obligated to know that i am ?? cause my mom does  not want me on them and my father doesn't really care but if he found out it would be like i am the ediot that has to take med scause i am mentaly ill you see he doesn't believe in mental illness so i would like to take some to help me out but without my parents knowing is that possible i am 17
ashley


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 10, 2005)

*antidepressants*

I don't know what the laws would be in your area, Ashley... and of course there's also the issue of cost of the medication...

Why not try to see your doctor and ask him/her?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 10, 2005)

*antidepressants*

I don't know what the laws would be in your area, Ashley... and of course there's also the issue of cost of the medication...

Why not try to see your doctor and ask him/her?


----------

